# Contractions



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 11, 2012)

I think little Liam is trying to make an early appearance. I have been having contractions since yesterday. Im trying to stay off my feet because i don't want him coming just yet. Yesterday the contractions were 7-8 minutes apart. I called the doctor and he said until they get to under 5 minutes, my water breaks, or I start bleeding, there's not a whole lot that can be done because it isn't considered active labor. Today they are a little harder to time, but they are pretty frequent. I have an appointment thursday and he said if I'm still having contractions, then he is going to check me and hook me up to the monitors and see whats going on. Pray this little boy doesnt decide to come yet. I'll be 35 weeks thursday, so I would really like him to stay in at least 2 more weeks...but at the same time, if he comes now, it will give my fractured rib a break...im weighing my pros and cons lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 11, 2012)

Whichever way it goes, just decide that is the best. Just rest & relax until you know one way or the other.:nod:hearts:nod


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 11, 2012)

Good thing you didn't get into fisticuffs at the mall, he would have plopped right out on the floor! :boxing

Good luck, know that we will be praying for you :hug:


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

I will be thinking of you and little Liam! I'm sure all will be okay either way. Hang in there and let us know what happens if you are able


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

Let us know whats going on! I'll be thinking about you! Just put your feet up and relax!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 11, 2012)

Good luck whichever way it goes, I'm looking forward to seeing cute little wrinkly baby pictures when he does make his grand entrance


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I just woke up from a much needed nap. Could've slept longer but wifely duties were calling me lol. Still having contractions but no other changes. I can't wait to show him off to all of you


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 13, 2012)

Went to the doctor today. Im 1cm dilated. Liam is head down and in place. Its just a matter or time before he comes. Hopefully sooner than later. Doctor thinks he's going to come early too. Im having tons of contractions. Some braxton Hicks, some are real contractions...COME ON OUT LIAM!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics of Liam!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 13, 2012)

Our first took 32 hours and our second was a little less--2 hours.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 13, 2012)

I tried to enjoy every minute of being pregnant and never wanted to hurry the birth along. I was in denial even when I went into labor, haha. They are quieter inside! Lol. No diaper changes, no waking up in the middle of the night...... maybe enjoy these last moments of just one child!!!

I hope everything goes great with the birth and he is healthy and strong. Best of luck and we will all be watching for updates!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 13, 2012)

I loved being pregnant with audrina She was sooo easy. But I have a fractured rib, so every kick and contraction is killing me. It hurts so bad. Me and audrina have been doing as much together as I can tolerate. Too much moving around and walking kick starts my contractions. I just have his room together and everything in place for his arrival and my bags packed and in my truck. I just want him to get here. The anticipation is killing me


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 14, 2012)

Liam, come out, come out, & let your momma get her ribs fixed.:stork::bunnynurse::woohoo:bed:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

ray:


----------



## mshill90 (Dec 15, 2012)

My due date for my daughter was yesterday 12/14. I've only dilated to 1. Have been at 1 cm for the last 3 weeks. No contractions or Braxton Hicks at all.. What fun. 

Induction date is set for 12/21 (the prophesied "Doomsday"). Would be so nice not to have this horrid heart burn anymore.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

mshill90 said:


> My due date for my daughter was yesterday 12/14. I've only dilated to 1. Have been at 1 cm for the last 3 weeks. No contractions or Braxton Hicks at all.. What fun.
> 
> Induction date is set for 12/21 (the prophesied "Doomsday"). Would be so nice not to have this horrid heart burn anymore.



heh... my mom used to tell me "there's no worse feeling in the world than being 10 months pregnant". I was due around 12/14 (her birthday)... when christmas came and went, she threw a HUGE fit and made my dad take ALL of the "baby's first christmas" ornaments off the tree, lol. I was born at like 11 pm on the 26th. the way I tell it, I was waiting for all the christmas fuss to be over with before I showed up!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 16, 2012)

^ Thats funny!


----------



## Apebull (Dec 16, 2012)

mshill90 said:


> My due date for my daughter was yesterday 12/14. I've only dilated to 1. Have been at 1 cm for the last 3 weeks. No contractions or Braxton Hicks at all..  What fun.
> 
> Induction date is set for 12/21 (the prophesied "Doomsday"). Would be so nice not to have this horrid heart burn anymore.




That's my sons birthday (12/21). He'll be turning 8! Both my kids were late, my daughter was 7 days and my son was 8 days late. On both occasions the labor was started by the doctors. With my daughter they stripped my membrane during my dr appt, labor started that night. And for my son, I was induced. 

Good Luck and I hear ya on the Heart Burn. I think I had tums in my mouth 24/7 lol.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 16, 2012)

My son stayed in my rib cage, on the right side from 7 months until I had him. He had his feet in there. It was awful. He didn't break anything, thankfully. But my ribs STILL hurt. They've never been the same! He did some damage, but he was all 22 3/4 inches long! 
Being pregnant for me was really easy though, I was never sick or anything, just a little tired. Then with the ribs. lol I had him when I was 36weeks/6days, my water actually broke on its own and thus it began. 
Like Lisa, I was in total denial I was in labor! I took a shower, I packed my bag. I REALLY wanted to wash my dishes, but my husband wouldn't let me!
I also had terrible heart burn! I had tums constantly, I took them everywhere with me. Had different bottles in different places, for just in case!


----------



## kmaben (Dec 16, 2012)

I think I'll stick to animals. They dont give me heartburn.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 16, 2012)

kmaben said:


> I think I'll stick to animals. They dont give me heartburn.




They don't??


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well everyone, I ended up in labor and delivery the other night. It was just an awful day all the together. My husband left the toilet seat up when he left for work and I was half asleep and didn't turn the light on or anything and fell in the toilet. The dog got into the pantry and shredded the dog food bag, even though she had food in her bowl. So I had to clean up that mess. The cat pooping on the floor issue...on top of other things that occurred that day...also, my banana pudding came out horrible...my pudding didn't set for some reason, and being pregnant and craving banana pudding, it made me cry...thankfully my hubby made a new batch....

Anyways, I went to the grocery store that night and was walking to my SUV with my groceries and had a gush of fluid down my leg. I was totally freaked out and called my husband. He didn't answer. So I called my neighbor and she went to get my husband. He came up to the grocery store to get me. My pants were SOAKED! So off to the hospital we went. They hooked me up to the monitor. I was having contraction about every 5 minutes. They tested my urine and tested to see if my water had broke. It hadn't. It was pee. I completely lost control of my bladder in the parking lot and I guess Liam was laying on my bladder. My urine showed that I was dehydrated AGAIN! Which is why I was having contractions. She said I was as dry as a rock. Doesn't make any sense to me, considering how much urine came out of me at one time. 

Being that the hospital broke my water for me with Audrina, I had no idea what it is like for your water to break on its own. But the nurse told me that if my water does break, it will continually leak. Thats how I will know...so, for now, Im drinking tons of water and chilling on the couch lol


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

wow, what a rough day!


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 17, 2012)

When the kidneys aren't working well, they get rid of the water too soon, either in urine or diarrhea. It does seem counter-intuitive, but both are reasons to drink more, not less, water.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Orlena for the explanation...makes sense. My husband has been making sure i am drinking enough. If he sees my cup even half full, he will take it and fill it back up. And he has been keeping up with the ice trays and making sure i have plenty of ice. I absolutely will not drink a drink if its warm. I have to have ice lol. Im so picky. So the contractions have subsided for the most part, I have a few throughout the day, but not as many as before...but Liam has officially gotten his 30 day eviction notice...30 days until my due date!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

aww, that's so sweet of your husband to hover and take care of you


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yea hes pretty awesome when he wants to be lol, but thats all men. He still plucks my nerves sometimes, but I love him  Who would've thought we would end up married considering I hated him when we were in high school haha. 4 years after highschool, we got together, and have been inseperable ever since...does that count as high school sweethearts lol I dont think so, but its a good story


----------



## kmaben (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sorry and I am certainly not laughing at your possible early labor scare. But the rest was pretty funny. You either laugh or cry and I guess being pregnant it's crying. It just seems there's never any rain with you. It goes straight to pouring. We're back to the whole velveeta thing again!

:hugsquish:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 17, 2012)

That must be embaressing, but at least if anyone saw they thought it was your water too I bet. Hang in there :hug:

I was due on Nov 11 and full term. They tried inducing my mom and it didn't work the first time. My dad made her mad so she left the hospital saying I would come when it was time. I wasn't born until Dec 20! I was huge! They said if I had been the first I would have killed her. Silly babies don't always get the eviction notice on time I guess. There's a great picture of her in front of the Christmas tree- tree, BIG belly, tree LOL she blocked the whole thing in the middle.

I hope the rest of your time is less eventful and easier on you.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess I should post what i look like right now in front of a christmas tree lol....heres comes a picture!!!


----------

